# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Bibla e Mac OS 10

## benseven11

Nje liber per mac OS 10-bibla- 28 mb-937 faqe.
http://rapidshare.de/files/3288470/M.O.X.B.rar.html

----------


## benseven11

Libri ketu eshte nje guide e ilustruar per versionin me te ri te  sistemit te operimit ne Mac-10.4 tiger 118.61mb 780 faqe
http://rapidshare.de/files/3274826/P...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3274849/P...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3274862/P...part3.rar.html
fjalekalimi www.AvaxHome.ru
Libri mund te shkarkohet edhe nga ky torrent linku
http://www.mininova.org/get/77687

----------

